# Bored so I drew a picture



## Ethevion (Sep 14, 2012)

I was bored and heaven't drawn in a while so I drew  Sorry about the low quality, I posted it on Instagram and downloaded from there, I'll get a hi quality version to photoshop when I have time.
I call it, Void Demon of the Elements 






Update: Here's the latest version with the lineart cleaned up. I removed some stuff I felt wasn't needed or simply sucked


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 14, 2012)

Interesting!


----------



## Devin (Sep 14, 2012)

I feel as though it belongs in a LoZ game, or even a Sonic game as a end boss. Maybe even a Paper Mario boss.

Anyway epic.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice drawing bro. I have some dbz drawings i've been meaning to upload.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 14, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for the comments everyone.



Devin said:


> I feel as though it belongs in a LoZ game, or even a Sonic game as a end boss. Maybe even a Paper Mario boss.
> 
> Anyway epic.


Haha, I agree.



1stClassZackFair said:


> Nice drawing bro. I have some dbz drawings i've been meaning to upload.


Thanks, and I'd love to see your drawings.


----------



## ouch123 (Sep 15, 2012)

It kind of looks like Kefka and a Duel Disk got it on, and this is what came out. Cool design either way,


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Sep 15, 2012)

arpeejajo said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll see when i can upload them. I'm not going to be able to do it this weekend though.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 15, 2012)

ouch123 said:


> It kind of looks like Kefka and a Duel Disk got it on, and this is what came out. Cool design either way,


Now that you mention it, it does lol. I'm picturing it with jester pants on


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 21, 2012)

Update posted with the lineart complete


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 21, 2012)

Needs more faces.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 23, 2012)

Mhm, maybe 2 floating faces and a face on his main face


----------

